# German Purple Striped Hardneck Garlic bulbils for



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This variety of Garlic is grown here on a pristine Island located in Possession Sound in Washington state using pesticide free practices. By planting Bulbils, this is a simple way to start a more economical Garlic bed. This Hardnecked Garlic is as ornamental as it is strongly flavored. Simple to grow and very hardy, this is an ideal table garlic, or for braiding in decorative shapes to hang in your kitchen to dry! For those new to this variety, I have included some basic info below. Each Purple Striped Garlic plant produces Scapes, which can be used to make pesto or sold if you market your wares at the local Farmer's markets. Being a hardnecked variety, they dry well providing over winter and beyond cold storage use. The top of each Scape produces a cluster or head of bulbils. These are planted like you would cloves. Anyone thinking about growing garlic does not need to worry about space. These can be grown in 5 gallon buckets, larger planters and bigger pots. They are edible from the bulb underground to the top of the Garlic Scape! They require very little space and can get through some pretty unreliable weather unscathed! 

This time of year, you can still plant them in many states for their scape use, making pesto and for smaller garlic greens. Or you can put them in now and early Fall you will want to harvest when they are 1/3 or more yellowed. The nice part of growing these is that they tell you when they are ready to be dug. 

I have a stash of these that I do not need to plant so they are available....

This is an example of a head of bulbils...








)

Here is a picture of a mature average sized garlic with a tomato last August.










100 German Heirloom Purple Hard necked Garlic Bulbils for $5 plus $2 shipping first class. 

I accept paypal, concealed cash or post office money orders...
You can post on this page, pm me or email me at : [email protected]


----------

